# Coding Used EPS



## Antare (May 15, 2015)

Hi, EPS got water damaged and we bought a used EPS rack. Installed it and the car still gives out steering errors and disables power steering.

Checked that the part numbers and all are the same and I was wondering how to program the EPS from within ESYS? I would like to know how to do it in ESYS because I fear that ISTA-P might just brick the module.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Antare said:


> Hi, EPS got water damaged and we bought a used EPS rack. Installed it and the car still gives out steering errors and disables power steering.
> 
> Checked that the part numbers and all are the same and I was wondering how to program the EPS from within ESYS? I would like to know how to do it in ESYS because I fear that ISTA-P might just brick the module.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


You need a code EPS with Esys.
After connected car with enet-Choice your chassis-Expert Mode-Coding-Read FA-Activate FA-Read SVT-Go to EPS ECU-Detect CAFD for SWE-Choice CAFD


----------



## Antare (May 15, 2015)

Thanks 

Will try this.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

You need only VO EPS with your FA and everithing worked - tested on my Car 100% work dont need to flash ig but i suggest to flash it to have same I - level


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, vo-coding the EPS should be enough. I once coded one replaced EPS and it worked straight after vo-coding. There is one thing, servotronic. It is adaptive power steering force, and it is produced via software on cars with EPS. You must install original EPS FSC code, if you can. Limiting factor is production date of this donor EPS (if it came from a car with servotronic fsc). If this donor EPS is without servotronic FSC, then you can install repair FSC. Also if donor is older than original, then you can install repair FSC. If donor EPS is newer, maybe it is easiest to just remove servotronic from FA and code EPS.


----------



## Antare (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I got my EPS coded and everything is working great! :thumbup: to everyone who helped.  
Now to off to ode other stuff to the car


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi guys, my F10's rack is worn out and I've bought a used replacement.

I have ISTA-P + D running OK over eNet cable ... but I'm waiting for my E-Sys token to be activated (some time in the next 48 hours) - so I can't use that for the moment.

Can I use ISTA-P to code in the replacement rack instead of E-Sys ?

The plan is to check that I have a compatible rack by plugging in the replacement and coding it in - before fitting it.

Many thanks.


----------



## Secret_Asian (Sep 24, 2013)

no token needed for this step you can do it now


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

Secret_Asian said:


> no token needed for this step you can do it now


Thankyou, SA.

:thumbup::thumbup:

I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

BMW-4-Life said:


> Thankyou, SA.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'll give it a whirl.


I think it's a pre-activation issue.
The installation guide says : - 
"Since people have tried to exploit the generous free tool created by Token Master, he has implemented a
48 hour delay before the software can be used. It also will only function for 1 specific model, chosen by
chassis code, so be sure to set it correctly. Please see screenshots below:"

And I get the same "Abort" rather than "Launch now" option that the screenshot refers to.

The "Abort" option window auto-closes after 5 secs and E-sys opens.
And the "Connection via VIN" even shows the correct (ZGW) IP ... but the "Connect" button stays greyed out - regardless of what connection type is selected.

Looks like I'll have to wait the 48 hours.
But thanks for your input.


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

It turned out the PSZ data files were in the wrong location (garbled installation instructions).

So I've coded in E-sys to remember the last engine Start/Stop setting used.
And I've looked through some of the EPS FA settings - but I have no idea what to change to accommodate my (used) replacement rack !

Can it ALL be done in ISTA-P (rather than just the recalibratiion of the replacement rack) ?

Your kind help greatly appreciated.


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

I just re-read BMWzone's instructions - which I now understand, having used E-sys ... props and big thanks to you, BMWzone.

------------------

After connecting car with eNet : -

Expert Mode-Coding

Read FA

Activate FA

Read SVT

Select EPS ECU

Detect CAFD for SWE

Choose CAFD

Click Code 

... and you'll finally be presented with a report in green font if coding was successful - or red if it wasn't.

-------


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

The important thing when changing any rack is ensuring that the clock spring (which has an end-stop approx. 1.5 turns from centre in each direction) in the steering wheel remains in the centre position during operations.
Turning the steering wheel (unconstrained because it's disconnected from the rack) beyond the clock-spring's end-stop will break it.
The steering rack must also be in its centre position when re-mated to the steering column - or you risk breaking the clock-spring by taking it beyond its end-stop when turning the rack to full-lock.


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

Here's my old rack internals on video .... post-autopsy


----------



## atsapS (Jun 18, 2015)

I got this at the moment:

F31 Pre Facelift with a used EPS motor installed because the original motors plastic cover was damaged by an accident.
Injected a caf file and vo coded the EPS module. Power steering still not working and now this is happening when the engine is on:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDF_j12HITQ&feature=youtu.be

Only way to stop this is by shutting the engine off.

Anyone an idea?


----------



## fatfash (May 11, 2014)

I recently installed used EPS on my car, but tried VO coding but fails.On diagnosing ISTA/D says there is no power to the module which i have checked to be false. Does it have anything to do with the used steering rack i bought, because the donor rack is a 2017 model while my car is 2012. Any info/help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

fatfash said:


> I recently installed used EPS on my car, but tried VO coding but fails.On diagnosing ISTA/D says there is no power to the module which i have checked to be false. Does it have anything to do with the used steering rack i bought, because the donor rack is a 2017 model while my car is 2012. Any info/help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, im having this same issue, did you resolve it now ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

fatfash said:


> I recently installed used EPS on my car, but tried VO coding but fails.On diagnosing ISTA/D says there is no power to the module which i have checked to be false. Does it have anything to do with the used steering rack i bought, because the donor rack is a 2017 model while my car is 2012. Any info/help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


32106865433
AT-steering box, electr.

5' F10 ***8195; (01/2009 - 06/2013)

5' F10 LCI ***8195; (08/2012 - 10/2016)

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/par...520d&mg=32&sg=12&diagId=32_1862&q=32106865433


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

BMW-4-Life said:


> 32106865433
> 
> AT-steering box, electr.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can advise please, 
My current steering rack original parts number is 32106864965, but checking with the new parts number base on my car vin, its has replaced with new parts number all with 2VL, and i have purchased and installed the one with 2VL to my car and its still dont work, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatfash (May 11, 2014)

Is there power to the EPS?try turning the steering from right to left, if it turns freely fine, If not, check the B+ distribution box for broken fuse ? its on the passenger side of the engine compartment. The fuse to the EPS might be broken but there is a spare one in the same box. You will need to remove the cable supplying power to the EPS from the broken one to the spare. Also, ensure that all your power cables are well terminated. Finally you can get repair FSC code from user "acolt" for coding your new EPS with ISTA/P though you can still make use of the EPS without coding but you will always "drive rain malfunction" active while driving.


----------

